# New Nightstand Gun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have usually preferred a hand held flashlight and a non railed Beretta 92FS for my night stand gun. Been using that for years now.

However, I will be moving to a condo soon - and it will likely be a 2 story unit, unfortunately.

I decided to set up a night stand gun with a light on it again. I swiped a TRL1 off of my Rock River PDS for now (and, I just ordered a new one to replace it).

I have an M9A1 compact, a Wilson Brigadier Tactical and my M9A3 as my 3 railed Beretta options... I usually prefer the normal Beretta serrations - the Beretta checkering is not my favorite. But on the M9A3, that Hogue conversion grip covers the rear strap checkering. So, I like that conversion grip on the M9A3 a lot.

The M9A3 is actually my favorite Beretta to shoot out of all the ones I have...

Anyway - here is my new nightstand setup 

How do ya like it


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I have usually preferred a hand held flashlight and a non railed Beretta 92FS for my night stand gun. Been using that for years now.
> 
> However, I will be moving to a condo soon - and it will likely be a 2 story unit, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Nice set up! I like those color combinations. Kinda looks like my P220 .45 Scorpion.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Very pretty! Bronze, tan, black/blue accents. Nicely done!
(I don't use a gun-mounted light, but that's a personal choice.)


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

another new gun--big surprise--LOL Congrats

enjoy it. a nice new desert tan beretta all decked out with no one to shoot- I PITY the fool who breaks into your condo.. I pity him-LOL!:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Very pretty! Bronze, tan, black/blue accents. Nicely done!
> (I don't use a gun-mounted light, but that's a personal choice.)


I have preferred a handheld light for years too. However, since I will be having to deal with stairs soon...

I hate stairs, and I want to have a free hand. So, that is why I changed my normal setup.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a gun mounted light, as long as you know how and when to use it. 

I'm a big Beretta fan, but that brown / bronze just don't do nuthin for me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *Shipwreck*...
I am assuming Cerakote. Is that correct?
Did you do the detail-disassembly and parts preparation, and then send the parts separately bagged to receive each its color?
Or did you send-in the whole gun, as was, for preparation by the shop, with notes about which color where?

Oh, yeah... And which shop did the work?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Shipwreck*...
> I am assuming Cerakote. Is that correct?
> Did you do the detail-disassembly and parts preparation, and then send the parts separately bagged to receive each its color?
> Or did you send-in the whole gun, as was, for preparation by the shop, with notes about which color where?
> ...


Haha. No. You must not have noticed the new Beretta M9A3? It comes in that color.

The slide is actually done in ceracoat. The rest of the gun is not. But, that's the way it comes from the factory.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah...
I know nothing about Berettas.
Maybe even less than nothing.

After all, they're in this needle-bullet caliber, and they're all switch-trigger.
At my age, I'm easily confused by triggers which change horses in mid-stream.

Oh...wait a minute...wasn't Trigger already a horse?

See: Easily confused.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, DA/SA is my preference. I practice with them quite a bit - and I've owned so, so many over the years - they are second nature now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Practice"...It's the magic word!

Having pharmacologically brought my joint-pain disease under control, I am attempting to switch back from a .380 to a .45 ACP, M1911 "shortie" for EDC.
Right now, I'm still in the dry-fire practice stage. I'm having difficulty re-teaching my right thumb to get back up onto the safety lever.
But I'll keep at it. My old ability is still there, but so far my thumb isn't coöperating completely. Practice, and more practice, will eventually do the trick.

But, yes, it's all about practice.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice rig!

You might as well get _another_ slightly different shade of FDE on that sucker:

https://www.google.com/search?q=TLR...0rrMAhVD2D4KHYX7BwMQ_AUICCgC&biw=1440&bih=789

(Maybe you already knew about those, but I just recently saw one for the first time)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> You might as well get _another_ slightly different shade of FDE on that sucker:
> 
> ...


Yea, I was going to order that yesterday, but they only make the HL model in flat dark earth. 800 lumens is too much when you just wake up at night. I want the TRL1s model. It isn't quite as bright.

The 800 lumen model is great if you are a cop or if you are outside. But, I have blinded myself before by using a flashlight right after waking up.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I was going to order that yesterday, but they only make the HL model in flat dark earth. 800 lumens is too much when you just wake up at night. I want the TRL1s model. It isn't quite as bright.
> 
> The 800 lumen model is great if you are a cop or if you are outside. But, I have blinded myself before by using a flashlight right after waking up.


Ah. I didn't know it was only the HL model in that color. Although some folks insist it's no big deal, I share your concern of having too much light in certain situations.

I have older and newer TLR-1 models; the older ones were rated at 200 lumens, and the newer ones at 300. I found the 200s were all I really needed for indoor use, but the 300s were still usable without blinding glare in our house with very light-colored walls. I also keep a handheld HL model handy for outdoor use, should I need to ID someone at long range, temporarily blind a bad guy, or cook a hotdog for a late-night snack. :mrgreen:


----------

